# Help with lighting for a Fluval Edge



## flyboy320 (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks, that's where I got most of the mods from. I'm just not sure how much light is enough for my needs. Its a great thread with lots of good info....


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

flyboy320 said:


> Second is to replace the lights with MR11 LED types


I highly suggest you start off with this. Switching to these bulbs from the stock halogens is like day and night.

If you do buy these bulbs, they're a little cheaper at the seller's direct website rather than eBay.

http://www.ledwholesalers.com/store/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=541



Green Leaf Aquariums said:


> This thread may help you?


Considering the OP included links from that thread in his post, it's safe to assume he already knows about it.


----------



## flyboy320 (Feb 5, 2010)

TLE041 said:


> I highly suggest you start off with this. Switching to these bulbs from the stock halogens is like day and night.
> 
> If you do buy these bulbs, they're a little cheaper at the seller's direct website rather than eBay.


Seeing as how your in Canada as well, if you ordered those LED's, did you order them from the States, or is there a place up here that sells them?


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

flyboy320 said:


> Seeing as how your in Canada as well, if you ordered those LED's, did you order them from the States, or is there a place up here that sells them?


Nope, I ordered it from that same retailer through eBay (before I knew about their website). I didn't bother looking for a Canadian source as it's pretty non-existent.

It took about 10 days to arrive. No duty.


----------



## flyboy320 (Feb 5, 2010)

Well I went to Ikea, and bought the LACK lights (thanks for the tip Guerdonian).

It makes quite a difference especially in the corners which were quite dark before. The second picture shows just the center two halogens on, and the third shows all four lights on.

I think I'll go ahead and order the LED lights as a replacement for the supplied halogen ones, and I'm hoping that will be enough light for the plants...


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Looks great!

The LED bulbs will definitely help with the spotlight effect and give the tank a more natural white light.


----------



## Cichlid Junkie (May 13, 2005)

What a difference those lights make. Your Edge looks well lit now.


----------



## bleung2bleung (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi. I am a newbie on this tank (just ordered mine and expecting arrival this Sat...), and actually re-entering the hobby after I sold my 5-year old 93gal tank in November, but this will be my first attempt for a planted tank so I do have several stupid plant lighting questions:

1. I thought rule of thumb for high level of light is 3W per gal. The original stock is 2x10W...shouldn't this be more than enough for the center area(even though it is spot light)? Just curious....

2. I've already bought those same LEDs on eBay....but how many W are they? 

3. How many W are the Ikea light?

4. I plan to stock the tank with HC carpeting and RCS with this set up: LED+Ikea light+Hagen CO2+Seachem . Is the set up enough for decent HC growth? 

Thanks!


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Light wattage and the Watt per gallon rule is pretty obsolete nowadays, especially with LEDs because they're so energy efficient. According to the seller, the eBay bulbs consume 2.1W each.


----------



## guerdonian (Jan 14, 2010)

bleung2bleung said:


> 3. How many W are the Ikea light?
> 
> 4. I plan to stock the tank with HC carpeting and RCS with this set up: LED+Ikea light+Hagen CO2+Seachem . Is the set up enough for decent HC growth?
> 
> Thanks!


 

Unfortunately Ikea doesn't supply wattage for the LACK lights, and once again the accuracy of the watts per gallon rule gets debatable with LED's. I currently have the IKEA LACK lights and the upgraded LED bulbs from ebay, and the couple "high light" plants in my tank are still having a little trouble, could be the fact that i am completely nitrate deprived at the moment, waiting for my ferts to come in the mail. As far as my low to mid light plants, they are doing great with my current lighting. I think the lack lights do a good job of getting some light in the dismal corners of the tank, but not quite enough output to make “high light” plants like HC happy.



Flyboy320, tank looks great


----------



## bleung2bleung (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks guys. I got the Ikea lights over the weekend but unfortunately the eBay MR11 160lumen bulbs are sold out at the supplier--general question, what kind of light bulbs will work in the standard Fluval sockets? Am I looking for anything that is "MR11" or will it take other types like MR12, MR16, etc. (confused about them....)? 

Can someone provide other alternatives bright LED lights?


----------



## flyboy320 (Feb 5, 2010)

I ordered the LED lights about 10 days ago (using their eBay store) and got confirmation the next day that they have shipped. Just got an email today saying they were out of stock. Not impressed by LEDwholesalers. Took 10 days after they told me they shipped to then tell me they hadn't shipped, and they were out of stock...

I found another type that's similar, but has 12 LED's on the bulb instead of 10 on the above linked one. Just search ebay for item# 390158649093.

I would like to hear from other people that have the LED lighting if they think this alternative might work OK, or if the two extra LED's on the light might make it to bright.


----------

